# Grafik-Erstellung lernen^^



## EEH67 (28. Dezember 2008)

hallo,
ich möchte Grafiken erstellen,zb Banner etc....
mit welchen tools und wie ??
wer kann helfen ??


----------



## Akkuschrauber (28. Dezember 2008)

Für umsonst gäbs da Gimp
Ansonsten Photoshop, aber das ist ziemlich teuer...
Irfanview hat auch noch nen paar nette Filter.


----------



## EEH67 (28. Dezember 2008)

Ok würde gerne ncoh weitere anguggen 
falls möglich nur kostenlose!!


----------



## willy (28. Dezember 2008)

hol dir gimp und such dir ein paar tutorials, ich selbst hab gleich mit photoshop angefangen, dafür gibts auch weit mehr tutoruals  jedenfalls ohne tutorials (ob film oder bild) geht es auf keinen fall, rechne dir aber etwas zeit ein, das geht nicht vom ersten zum zweiten tag


----------



## Henri16 (29. Dezember 2008)

Ich habe Photoimpact, das ist ziemlich billig und kannst damit auch alles machen was nur geht.
Nur hast du nicht schon so welch vorgefertigte Sachen wie bei Photoshop  

schau doch einfach mal bei amazon:
Amazon.de: Photoimpact


----------



## willy (29. Dezember 2008)

was ziemlich photoshop ähnlich sein soll ist paint.net, andernsfall hol dir Photoshop Elements, hat alles um banner, sigs etc zu machen
Adobe: Photoshop Elements 7.0 (deutsch) (PC) (65026869) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Adrenalize (29. Dezember 2008)

Photoshop gibts als Schüler/Studentenversion recht günstig zu Lernzwecken.
Natürlich auch die anderen Adobe-Produkte.


----------



## willy (29. Dezember 2008)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Photoshop gibts als Schüler/Studentenversion recht günstig zu Lernzwecken.
> Natürlich auch die anderen Adobe-Produkte.



ja, 200€ xD aber photoshop is schon das cream de la creme :o


----------



## Adrenalize (29. Dezember 2008)

Klar, Photoshop und Co sind die Referenzprodukte der Designerbranche und kosten halt dementsprechend. Aber je nachdem, wie tief man da einsteigen will bzw. wie komplex ein Projekt sein muss, lohnt es sich, weil kostenlose Alternativen wie Paint.NET oder Gimp doch recht schnell an ihre Grenzen stoßen, Was Bedienbarkeit und Möglichkeiten angeht. Gerade wenn jemand künstlerisch begabt ist und z.B. Skizzen von Bildern oder Comics digitalisieren will, führt eigentlich kein Weg an einem Wacom-Tablet und Photoshop vorbei.

Einfachere Sachen gehen aber auch mit Photo Impact, Gimp oder Paint .NET ganz gut.


----------



## willy (29. Dezember 2008)

wenn man beziehungen hat, die jedes jahr ein neues Photoshop gesponsort bekommen, und man das alte bekommen kann, ist das doch auch klasse :>


----------



## c0re (29. Dezember 2008)

Einfache Dinge gehen mit Gimp noch relativ gut, aber wenn man ein Objekt mehrere Male mit verschiedenen Beschriftungen (z.B. buttons) braucht, ist Gimp wegen der fehlenden Fülloptionen kaum zu gebrauchen.


----------



## EEH67 (1. Januar 2009)

Danke erstmal
Brauche eher hier hilfe http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/webdesign/35759-suche-webspace.html


----------

